# Writing Commissions?



## candelantern (Dec 21, 2016)

Is there some kind of a precedent for this? It doesn't seem like it would fit in the "art sales and auctions" category, and although I am an illustrator I'm also looking for freelance writing work. Does anyone else have experience with doing these?


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I looked into the usual pay that writing for a magazine or newspaper could get you. Look at what the professionals make and adjust from there what you think that you deserve to make!


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jan 31, 2017)

I, too, would like to get into this field. I've had some luck at Deviantart (under a different name), by just posting on the Job Services or Projects Boards.


----------

